# NorthFin Cichlid Food Review



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Guys!

Started a new review on a Canadian based Fish food company. Please check out my 1st video on it...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I have been using it for about two weeks my self. Too early to tell if the fish grow bigger or more colourful but what I can tell you is the fish love this stuff and have a high feeding response to it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been using it for around 6-8 months maybe more 

The fish love it. The veggie formula and kelp discs is what I use.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

ive been using the Northfin Cichlid formula for my Fronts too and my other Africans for about 3 months now. They all love and devour it quick. i have noticed some good growth on all of them already.

I got my first bag at on of The GTA Auctions and have since purchased more from Finatics Aquarium shop at 6200 Dixie Rd north of the 401 in Mississauga. I got the Cichlid formula in 3mm size and 2.5kg bag for $65. Beats buying the 250g bags for $15.

Great food. Try it, your fish will love it.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome Darkangel! I'm through a week now...they actually aren't eating it as well as the Dainichi I feed them...though this formula is much better for them. My fronts are finnicky,


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

I do have the Veggie too @Jackson...will try them on it soon!


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

@Scotmando yes the pricing is a hell of a lot better and its awesome that they come in such big packages!


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

My fish love the food. I have been using it for about 6 months and my fish have grown in size and colour significantly. Cant beat the price either.


----------

